# Clenbuterol



## MJ23 (Jul 27, 2002)

I am a former member of muscle magazine, and this forum was strongly recommended.

I am trying to do a cycle of Sust/Dbol, 250mg a week, 25mg a day of dbol for about three weeks to kick start, I have more than enough of sust ( Nile)
  but my body fat percentage is rather high, so I am currently in the gym 5 days a week, doing cardio.

I just purchased some Clen, and would like some advise on it
I have 50mcg tablets ( 100 total), so I was thinking

- Should I break the tablets in half, to build tolerance, I am looking at a maximum of 125mcg a day, for about 4 weeks, since thermogenic effects and the anabolic effects will start to wear down.

Please Advise

and please NO PM from any members with their mailing address, I like my EXTRA SUST, and will not provide any samples,


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

I won't advise here bc/ I'll leave it for the experts but I liked that last line bc/ I was going to be a smartass and ask if you could send me some!

But you beat me to it!


----------



## MJ23 (Jul 27, 2002)

No more opinions, 

I mean I AM alittle worried, that I dont see a manufacturer with 
50mcg in theri product line


----------



## Scream'n (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey there.  I don't have any history w/ clen but I have a book (Anabolic Primer) that says 50-100mcg are "gym" dosages with 120 being max.  It also says 3 weeks is a normal "on" period taking 2 days on and two days off.  I would be very careful considering possible side effects.  The book says this as well as starting of w/ 10mcg/day to evaluate your tolerance and increasing only 10/day after that (not 50mcg).  Again, you have a lot going on w/ sus and dbol, tread lightly!!  Cardio works, I swear.  Easy on the dope.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 27, 2002)

without providing some basic info (age, weight, diet) One can hardly give good advice!


----------



## Robboe (Jul 27, 2002)

50mcg?!

Is that superclen you have?


----------



## Mifody (Jul 27, 2002)

is there a brand name or anything?  i'd say start at 50mcg, sides shouldnt be that bad.. then depending on how you feel go up to 100.  if you feel fine at 100 try 150.. dont bother going past 150 though.  theres no need to taper up or down.  people usually taper up their first time to see how they react to it.  i tried the clen in the pump and just started at 125 the first day. no probs.
i guess you could break up the pills and go in increments of 25.. personally i wouldnt bother.


----------



## MJ23 (Jul 27, 2002)

Fellows, I am alittle worried
so 50mcg should not exist, and I needed it to drop the body fat down, so I can start my cycle of Sust, /dbol


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Sus in my opinion (And I swore I wouldn't give it)

Just some tidbits and facts for those who are unaware of these AS.

From the book, "Anabolic Advantage, the Essentials of Anabloic Steroid use".

Sustanon

Positives: 

-1st time user can gain from 15 to 30 lbs. by using no more than 1 ml per week for 8 to 10 weeks.  Doese will need to increae over time.
-stacked will w/ pretty much anything
-strong orals like Anadrol or Dianabol are great for BULKING cycles.
- Deca, Winny & Primo work well also to gain mass.

Negative

Causes some water retention adn other androgenic side effects but far less degreee than any other testosterones.

Typical dosage: (250 mg per ml)  250 mg to 750 mg per week.

D'BOL

Positives

- 2nd to Anadrol in bulking up

Negatives

-Side affects.  Agression, headaches, acne, gynomastia, hair loss, abnormally hi blood pressure and liver values.

Suggestions: Plan to use HCG and/or Clomid to get naturaltestosterone levels back to normal.


----------



## MJ23 (Jul 27, 2002)

hey, THANKS for the info, 

but I am well-aware of SUSt/Dbol, 

my concern is that I might have gotten ripped off on the clen deal

thats all


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

I put it there so other's could get an idea of Sus/Dbol and its adv. and disadv.

that clen tablet, it actually says that 50 mcg?


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Hopefully you retained the box.  Go to this website to check the validity.  It may help.

http://www.clenbuterol.com/


----------



## john992 (Jul 27, 2002)

Try www.anabolex.com


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 28, 2002)

Is your source reliable?  Sounds like it came from an underground lab.  As for the dosages, I would break it up throughout the day, but do not take after about 4-5 p.m.  That is if you like to sleep. lol.  Work your way up from 50mgc/day for two days, and inrease it by 25mcg every two days.  If you get jittery to the point where you cannot function well, back it down.  Run it for two weeks on, and two weeks off.  That two day on and two day off is worthless, because that is how long it takes to really get into your system and have any effect.  Again, ask your source who the make of the clen is.  Sounds like an underground product to me.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Amen to that.  I knew BO would pop up sometime.  Hey Bud!


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2002)

I know of NO legit brands of clen that contain 50 mcg per tab. It could come from some underground lab like BUSTINOUT suggested. Clen is cheap and easy to come by...maybe you should get some from a "real" lab.

Anyway, I suggest a starting dose of 60 mcg per day...20 mcg 3 x per day. If you are going to use it for 4 weeks I would go to 80 mcg in week 2, than 100 in week 3 and 120 in week 4. Preferably I would then taper down for 1 more week.


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

GoPro,

Have you ever heard of Liquid form Clen?


----------



## Training God (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I know of NO legit brands of clen that contain 50 mcg per tab. It could come from some underground lab like BUSTINOUT suggested. Clen is cheap and easy to come by...maybe you should get some from a "real" lab.
> 
> Anyway, I suggest a starting dose of 60 mcg per day...20 mcg 3 x per day. If you are going to use it for 4 weeks I would go to 80 mcg in week 2, than 100 in week 3 and 120 in week 4. Preferably I would then taper down for 1 more week.




*** I would not do this if you are going to be using your 50mcg tabs. You will overdose!!!
Tose are strong tabs and you need to be careful. Start with 20 mcg a day and slowly push it up each week or several days.
Do these tabs have ketfoin in them?


----------



## gopro (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> GoPro,
> 
> Have you ever heard of Liquid form Clen?



Yes, there is a vetinary version called Ventipulmin.


----------



## gopro (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously you did not read my post very carefully.  

I said to start with 60 mcg per day...20 mcg 3 x per day...and to preferably noy use the 50 mcg tabs since there is no known legit forms of 50 mcg clen. For a guy there is no need to start with just 1 tab or 20 mcg per day. Maybe a girl, but not a guy.


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

bump!  Inq. about Liquid clen by anyone!


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

I saw the response but do you think it's effective or is it at a disadv. to the tablets?


----------



## Training God (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Obviously you did not read my post very carefully.
> ...



*** No disrespect but you are not familiar with it since you are saying that you haven't heard of it. That being said, I will say again that if you are using this brand do not start out with 50 mcg a day. This is a brand that is sold by some reputable dealers and it is very potent. Just be careful. I have experinec with this brand. I am familiar with it, so heed my advice. Btw, what is "legit" when it comes to steroids. That's an oxymoron isn't it?


----------



## Training God (Jul 30, 2002)

Usually the liquid clen isn't as potent as the tabs.
Liquid is cheaper though and you can get quite a bit more than if you just bought tabs.
There's also a new injectable clen that is suppose to be great for spot reduction.
It's also fairly inexpensive.


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

thnx powerman!  I will contact my *friend*


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** No disrespect but you are not familiar with it since you are saying that you haven't heard of it. That being said, I will say again that if you are using this brand do not start out with 50 mcg a day. This is a brand that is sold by some reputable dealers and it is very potent. Just be careful. I have experinec with this brand. I am familiar with it, so heed my advice. Btw, what is "legit" when it comes to steroids. That's an oxymoron isn't it?



This is a brand NOT MADE BY REPUTABLE pharmacuetical companies, but "underground" labs. Yes, they may have 50 mcg of clen in each tab, but that DOES not make it more powerful than 2 1/2 tabs of Spiropent or Novegam. If he has a real version of the 50 mcg tabs I would then suggest he cut it in half and take one half early in the day and the second at least 5 hours later.

And legit means that the drug has in it what it is supposed to contain...no more no less.


----------



## Training God (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> This is a brand NOT MADE BY REPUTABLE pharmacuetical companies, but "underground" labs. Yes, they may have 50 mcg of clen in each tab, but that DOES not make it more powerful than 2 1/2 tabs of Spiropent or Novegam. If he has a real version of the 50 mcg tabs I would then suggest he cut it in half and take one half early in the day and the second at least 5 hours later.
> ...



*** Unless you're speaking terms with your dealer ( or he/she is a wellknown dealer) or you get it direct from the company we don't know what any kind of drug is. Regardless of it's lable.
On paper it doesn't dosage wise, but according to those I've talked to and have read on various boards they've said that it is a lot more potent. 
That's all. No need to get in a huff big guy. You're still the expert around these parts. I was just giving my two pennies.


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Unless you're speaking terms with your dealer ( or he/she is a wellknown dealer) or you get it direct from the company we don't know what any kind of drug is. Regardless of it's lable.
> ...



Who's in a huff...not I. You'd know if I were in a huff! 

Yes, of course we do not know for sure if a drug is real or not unless we have it tested by a lab, although there are certain relatively reliable indicators that can give us a good idea whether a drug is real or not. Of course, things change all the time and counterfeiters get more savvy all the time so you must keep up with the "trends."

I have spoken with a few guys that I have coached in contest prep about the 50 mcg clen...a few felt it was more potent, while others felt it was the same. There are a few "superclens" floating around that also contain T3...those will certainily be more potent than regular clen.


----------



## jim (Aug 26, 2002)

GP given the Clenbuterol/T3 stack, what are the repurcussions comming off the stack.  Assume the 2 days on 2 days off for 4 weeks scenario.  I heard that there may be significant water retention once done with the stack.  

I want to lose the weight, and keep it off.

thanks


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

I have heard some bad stuff with that combo.  But I'm sure Go pro or BO etc.  will care to comment further on this!


----------



## mrguy (Aug 26, 2002)

Gopro,

I've been reading that Clen can have serious side effects on the heart muscle even after a short period of time by causing them to harden.

Do you know if that is true or not?


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mrguy *_
> Gopro,
> 
> I've been reading that Clen can have serious side effects on the heart muscle even after a short period of time by causing them to harden.
> ...



If you have a healthy heart and do not abuse clen by using ridiculous amounts, than the worst side effects are simply tremors, nervousness, sweating, headaches, and a racing heart. These sides usually go away in a few days. However, for some sensitive individuals, clen is just too powerful.


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jim *_
> GP given the Clenbuterol/T3 stack, what are the repurcussions comming off the stack.  Assume the 2 days on 2 days off for 4 weeks scenario.  I heard that there may be significant water retention once done with the stack.
> 
> I want to lose the weight, and keep it off.
> ...



Well, it is really not water weight that is the problem, but FAT! If you do not come off correctly by tapering and using certain supplements, you will get a rebound effect and end up gaining alot of fat back! Your metabolism will be temporarily dead.


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I have heard some bad stuff with that combo.  But I'm sure Go pro or BO etc.  will care to comment further on this!



Well, both T3 and clen can have side effects...and in senstive individuals using them together can cause problems. But for most this is one of the most effective fat burning combos around. Again, the idea is to not abuse either compound...not to use them for too long...to taper properly...and to use certain supplements when coming off to help your metabolism kick back in on its own.


----------



## mrguy (Aug 27, 2002)

Originally posted by Gopro
-----------------------------------------------
Anyway, I suggest a starting dose of 60 mcg per day...20 mcg 3 x per day. If you are going to use it for 4 weeks I would go to 80 mcg in week 2, than 100 in week 3 and 120 in week 4. Preferably I would then taper down for 1 more week.
------------------------------------------------

Gopro, thanks for the information you provide for all of us. It is nice to be able to ask a question of a person who obviously has the knowledge and is willing to share it.

On your post above about dosage, what you recommend for the tapering part of it. I'm 6'1, 220 lbs and fairly solid. Just need to lose that extra body fat.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Well, both T3 and clen can have side effects...and in senstive individuals using them together can cause problems. But for most this is one of the most effective fat burning combos around. Again, the idea is to not abuse either compound...not to use them for too long...to taper properly...and to use certain supplements when coming off to help your metabolism kick back in on its own.



When you mean taper off, say the Liquid Clenbuterol, how do you mean that?  Are you referring to day usages or amount or both?


----------



## jim (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Well, it is really not water weight that is the problem, but FAT! If you do not come off correctly by tapering and using certain supplements, you will get a rebound effect and end up gaining alot of fat back! Your metabolism will be temporarily dead.



Ouch, as always we must be careful.  What would you suggest as supplements for getting my metabolism running on its own?

And buy the way, thanks for all of the information you provide on a regular basis.


----------



## mrguy (Aug 27, 2002)

Gopro,

Have you heard of this manufactuer?

SUBSTANCE: CLENBUTEROL HYDROCLORIDE 

MANUFACTURER NAME: NOVEGAM 

CONTENTS: 20mcg/tab   20 tabs/box 

ADMINISTRATION:  oral 

MANUFACTURER:  Hoechst Marion Roussel 

GRADE:  Pharmaceutical 

Thanks


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mrguy *_
> Gopro,
> 
> Have you heard of this manufactuer?
> ...



Yes, Novegam is a legit brand of clen!


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jim *_
> 
> 
> Ouch, as always we must be careful.  What would you suggest as supplements for getting my metabolism running on its own?
> ...



The major problem with clen and T3 is the affect it can have on thyroid levels. To kick the thyroid back in, a product containing gugglesterones, coleus, and perhaps phosphates is advisable. Some good products are Gugglebolic from Syntrax, Triax 2 from Syntrax, and Metabolic Thyrolean by Pro Lab.

And, you are quite welcome. I'm glad to help out!


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> When you mean taper off, say the Liquid Clenbuterol, how do you mean that?  Are you referring to day usages or amount or both?



The overall amount for the day. I believe in tapering off of it just as you would with T3...in a pyramid scheme.


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mrguy *_
> Originally posted by Gopro
> -----------------------------------------------
> Anyway, I suggest a starting dose of 60 mcg per day...20 mcg 3 x per day. If you are going to use it for 4 weeks I would go to 80 mcg in week 2, than 100 in week 3 and 120 in week 4. Preferably I would then taper down for 1 more week.
> ...



I would recommend it be tapered over more than a week actually. It really depends on how you use it and at what dosages. For the above scheme I would probably go from the 120 mcg to 100 for 3 days to 80 for 3 days to 60 for 3 days and then maybe to 40 for 3 more days.

There are other ways of using clen though, like in a 2 week on 2 week off pattern, with or without ECA.


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> I would recommend it be tapered over more than a week actually. It really depends on how you use it and at what dosages. For the above scheme I would probably go from the 120 mcg to 100 for 3 days to 80 for 3 days to 60 for 3 days and then maybe to 40 for 3 more days.
> ...



I kinda figured that but I wanted to make sure.

Thnx GP!


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I kinda figured that but I wanted to make sure.
> ...



You're welcome as always!


----------



## gonzaox (Aug 31, 2002)

After reading all this stuff about clenbuterol, I have to say DNP sounds like a far better choice. I have heard clen ups your metabolism 3-5% while just one 200mg cap of DNP will raise your metabolism 20-25%!!! Do a 4 day DNP blitz cycle and up to 10 lbs of pure fat can be lost!!!! I don't know how much that clen costed you, but I paid $70.00 for 100 caps. The only bad effect I had was sweating! Just my opinion. I read about all the bad effects clen has. Does not sound to safe.


----------



## gopro (Sep 2, 2002)

DNP is about 100 times more dangerous than clen...hands down!


----------



## gonzaox (Sep 2, 2002)

Shit,
That I did not know. Stick with the clen then. Just be sure on the doses and be xtra careful!!! Take care!


----------



## gopro (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gonzaox *_
> Shit,
> That I did not know. Stick with the clen then. Just be sure on the doses and be xtra careful!!! Take care!



Sure...the effective dose for DNP and the lethal dose are not too many milligrams apart...not much room for error!


----------



## mrguy (Oct 15, 2002)

*Got My Clen Today*

Well, after having the first smaller order seized by customs, the provider made good and sent me tripple the amount and then refunded my money. (couldn't ask for more customer service than that!)

I received the Novegam today and am ready to start my Clen cycle. I'll follow the advice on the board and do a two on two off cycle.

With a good diet, solid lift routine and reading these boards, I'm ready to get ripped!!!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

Trouble with the liquid Clen...Ventipulmin is that it is hard to divide the dose up throughout the day...if I remember correctly one pump is equal to 80mcgs...this makes it hard to use anything other than 80-160mcgs per day.  BTW...it tastes pretty good...almost like cough syrup...very popular on the east coast here in Canada!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 15, 2002)

justa comment dnp is seriously some scary stuff you can actuely cook alive from it. It is a drug for the pros not the ameteur. Sure you can lose 5-10 lbs of fat a week but be prepared fro hell. Not to mention you have to tweak your diet a bit using fructose. I would not recomend it for any one unless they are a pro and know what they are doing


----------



## gopro (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> justa comment dnp is seriously some scary stuff you can actuely cook alive from it. It is a drug for the pros not the ameteur. Sure you can lose 5-10 lbs of fat a week but be prepared fro hell. Not to mention you have to tweak your diet a bit using fructose. I would not recomend it for any one unless they are a pro and know what they are doing



Nobody...even pros...should use it!


----------



## cornfed (Oct 16, 2002)

I'd argue that, but I won't as you are still larger than I and a mod in this forum 

Super clen is .2mg~200mcg
IP's dosing of this product is to start @ .25 tab ~ 50mcg and increase by tolerance even up to 1 tab ~ 200mcg.

A lil much, but many have and have been fine, though I do not reccomend as such.  The most common max dose I observe is 150mcg

As for DNP... you won't die @ 200mg... but I will never advise or suggest this drug.


----------



## gopro (Oct 16, 2002)

I know of too many horror stories with regard to DNP. A bodybuilders mentality is one of excess and DNP is not to be fooled around with in excess. There are ways to get shredded without going into TOO dangerous of territory...and my opinion is DNP lies in that territory.

And I'm bigger than you...so there


----------



## cornfed (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah?  well, I'm cuter and innocent too!  

A-hole!   

j/k


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2002)

I have hear that Frank Zane is supposedly life dependant on thyroid stuff, anyone heard this?


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I have hear that Frank Zane is supposedly life dependant on thyroid stuff, anyone heard this?



Never heard that? Where did you get that from?


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Yeah?  well, I'm cuter and innocent too!
> 
> A-hole!
> ...



Yeah well, Milos Sarcev is cuter than Ronnie Coleman, but Milos will never beat him in a contest!

Oh, and innocent guys don't call others assholes...prick


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Never heard that? Where did you get that from?



Just a member board, I sure thought it was ridiculous, he was small but he wasn't .7% bodyfat or anything so I'm really not sure, just another looney comment I guess then.


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Just a member board, I sure thought it was ridiculous, he was small but he wasn't .7% bodyfat or anything so I'm really not sure, just another looney comment I guess then.



yeah...probably bullshit...but who knows!?


----------



## TheKlique (Nov 3, 2002)

*Howdy fellas, my first post..*

Well I have heard about this from some time with several of my workout partners..  I am finally getting to where I want to be, Im about 6'0 250, and All I really have left to get rid of is whats left of this mid-section.. My Arms are sitting at about 20.2" right now, and My Legs are where I want them... Heres my question.. 

This link right here.. 

http://www.clenbuterol.net

If I were to take this stuff, what are the chances of side effects, what are they, and If I were taking about 50-75 a day on average mixed with a Thermogenic would that do the trick and still be safe?? 

Right now I am talking Cell Tech, Hydroxycut, Glutamine, HMB, ZMA, along with more Tuna, and Grilled Chicken than you can shake a damn stick at.. 

Whatever advice you have would be great, and I love the forums and site.. I have found another home away from Pro Wrestling..


----------



## mrguy (Nov 5, 2002)

Clen is no magic bullet.

You still have have to diet correctly or you will just waste your money.

I didn't experience any bad side effects from it and am in the middle of a two week on two week off cycle. I'm also doing a 6 week cycle of 1-Test with it to be followed up by pure Tribulus as a post cycle. I know 1-Test is not supposed to aromatize but just in case I'm taking a 1000mg of Chrysin a day with it. 

I've noticed I'm a little more cut in certain areas but I really need to get my diet into check for the next phase.

Good Luck!


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Howdy fellas, my first post..*



> _*Originally posted by TheKlique *_
> Well I have heard about this from some time with several of my workout partners..  I am finally getting to where I want to be, Im about 6'0 250, and All I really have left to get rid of is whats left of this mid-section.. My Arms are sitting at about 20.2" right now, and My Legs are where I want them... Heres my question..
> 
> This link right here..
> ...



Clen is only a temporary solution to lowering bodyfat. Its effects are only temporary as the body shuts down its receptors to clen very quickly. You are better off with a good thermogenic, plus Yohimbe, as the fat burning effects last much longer.

Couple that with proper diet and cardio and you will lose fat!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 6, 2002)

yup clen shouldnt be run for long periods of time some like 2 weeks on clen then 2 weeks eca and repeat.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> yup clen shouldnt be run for long periods of time some like 2 weeks on clen then 2 weeks eca and repeat.



Ephedrine/Caffeine combos have been proven to get more potent for fat burning over time. Clen is shot after about 2 weeks, yes.


----------



## mockyson (Apr 29, 2005)

has anyone ever heard of a brand of clenbuterol made in mexico called Brogen??? please help


----------



## away242 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has seen this brand? It is by GP(General Pharmasuiticles) Called Clenbuterol HCL 0.050mg per pill. It has Chinese writting on it. White bottle with whiote and green label on it. I am a 125lb female and I lift weights all the time, I am looking for something to help me loose some excess body fat. I was told to take one pill twice a day for 2 days and take 2 off. For a rotation of 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Does that sound right to anyone because from reading the comments on here it sounds like I should take them for 2 weeks every day and then 2 weeks off. Is 100 mg to much for me to be taking?
Thanks so much


----------



## murf12 (Apr 13, 2011)

where would you say to buy clen (which site)


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Apr 13, 2011)

murf12 said:


> where would you say to buy clen (which site)


 
...this thread is from 2002. check the sponsor section, several of them have it.


----------

